# oscar fish gender identification?



## kyle82tx (Nov 25, 2012)

i have a 3 small oscars.. one albino..one tiger.. and one black.. i have no idea how to tell the gender on them or if it is even possible.. or if they would ever even breed since theyre all different kinds


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

kyle82tx said:


> i have a 3 small oscars.. one albino..one tiger.. and one black.. i have no idea how to tell the gender on them or if it is even possible.. or if they would ever even breed since theyre all different kinds


I think its very hard, if even possible, to tell their gender. If you want them to breed, most people would put a few juveniles in a big tank and let them pair off naturally then remove the "non pairs".


----------



## kyle82tx (Nov 25, 2012)

do you know if they will cross breed?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

They are impossible to sex with any certainty until you have live young. 
The different variations will breed together fairly easily but I doubt very much you will be able to hybridize them with anything else


----------

